# Beta Biothane Stirrup Leathers: Which to buy?



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I always preferred the Wintec webbers. Those Biothane leathers are going to be quite thick, and they never "break in". I use leather stirrup leathers on my synthetic saddle.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

All my tack is biothane, except my stirrup leathers. I also use webbers. I prefer the softer feel or leather on my legs.

I used Distance Depot many times for biothane tack. Very good quality, lasts forever. I'm not familiar with the other company but looked at their tack and it looks cheaper. I suppose for a stirrup leather, quality wouldn't matter much, as long as the stitching is strong and safe.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Third on the webbers.

One saddle that has closed stirrup bars (so can't use webbers), so I have courbette synthetic leathers on it. 

As much as I love my beta tack, I agree with greentree that I would fear the thickness for leathers.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

can't comment on synthetic stirrup leathers BUT have a bridle & reins from two horse tack and we are quite happy.

YES I noticed one place where the stitching wasn't quite 100% perfect & the reins actually came in a foot longer than ordered BUT I feel if we said anything about the reins they would be replaced & the one crooked stitch doesn't bother us at all and doesn't affect the integrity of the bridle.

so I would be guessing the difference is two horse tack is buying directly from manufacturer, where I would be guessing that distance depot is buying from a 3rd party 

I also love that two horse tack if you need a custom length for halter/bridle/??? they can/will do it


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I believe Distance Depot make their own tack, that is pretty much how they started and evolved into selling other stuff. I think.

PH I have closed rings so my webbers are from Barefoot with "T" top and bottom. Can't use the Wintec ones.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i LOVE two horse tack! won a free bitless from them and it looks quite nice! its also good quality biothane. now i would not get biothane leathers. too think as others have said.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

We have a Two Horse halter/bridle. Really nice!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

See I've read reviews saying the synthetic wintecs are really thick too. Is that true? I'm in Florida so really bad humidity and we get caught in the rain and cross water a lot so I hate to deal with leather.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

My webbers are def less thick than leather leathers. The synthetic Courbette ones are about the same thickness as the webbers, though of course there are 2 layers. They are still thinner than the leather leathers I remember using in my hunter days though.

Does Two Horse allow returns? Email them and ask. Could be you can at least get your hands on them and see what you think if you can return them.


----------

